# Almost spring model a and bicycle swap meet -march 14th-puyallup,washington -



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 1, 2015)

A couple of weeks to go ! The ALMOST SPRING SWAP MEET MARCH 14TH ..Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet ...Good time to clear out those old bikes and bike parts ....Saturday March 14th..set-up 7 am ..Doors open to the public 8am ...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 8, 2015)

So who's going?  is this the first year of this particular show ?


----------



## frampton (Mar 9, 2015)

This is basically the same show that was held at the Kent Armory for many years and then a school in Shoreline. The Seattle Old Bike Swap Meet. A new venue and hopefully a regular event with the same cast of characters. Tell your friends.


----------

